

Ask HN: An open source implementation of Hacker News? - arpit

I love HN and would like to run a version internally in my company. Is there a good open source verion of HN that is good? I don't want an elaborate "CMS"
======
corin_
<http://arclanguage.org/install>

Within that .tar file you will find news.arc (which is what HN is), and a how-
to-run-news file as well.

------
mooism2
The HN source is part of the Arc language download, as an example application,
so I hear.

------
slig
You might try lamernews[1], created by Redis author antirez.

> Lamer news is an implementation of a Reddit / Hacker News style news web
> site written using Ruby, Sinatra, Redis and jQuery.

> The goal is to have a system that is very simple to understand and modify
> and that is able to handle a very high load using a small virtual server,
> ensuring at the same time a very low latency user experience.

[1]<http://lamernews.com/> and <https://github.com/antirez/lamernews>

